# What Is Your Grail Pocket Piece?



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

For me something in silver or gold with the 1900 Grand Prix on the case. That and perhaps one of those, type is on the tip of the tongue, the one where the movement screws into the case, again in silver or gold. Or a repeater. or a Bunn Special, yea Bunn Special. Or maybe railroad grade. Maybe complication. But Zenith is always nice. Wife always says it feels good holding it in her hand!

See this is why I limit it to one yes the wife snapped me back to reality and her need of new kitchen and car


----------

